
Is VPN required for home WiFi / internet use? - royalghost
Are there any compelling reasons to use VPN at home since most of the services in finance&#x2F;banking are already https ? If so, which are the popular services, both paid and open sources ?
======
ignoramous
Tor can be used as a VPN (not recommended for anonymity unless used in
conjunction with the Tor Browser). Orbot (Tor VPN) [0] for Android is pretty
neat.

ProtonVPN, iVPN, Mullvad are oft suggested on news.yc in no particular order.
Lantern.io is another alternative if you're looking to bypass stringent DPI
firewalls.

Cloudflare's Warp offers a free tier, too, but is different from traditional
VPNs.

Keep this in mind though, most VPNs do not claim to preserve privacy [1], some
actively enroach upon it [2]. It is hard to achieve anonymity over rudimentary
VPN setups [3].

Also see: [https://thatoneprivacysite.net/](https://thatoneprivacysite.net/)

[0]
[https://guardianproject.info/apps/orbot](https://guardianproject.info/apps/orbot)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19601503](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19601503)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17889456](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17889456)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21601031](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21601031)

------
pwg
The point of a VPN when using wifi provided by others is that you do not
control the wifi hardware or the wifi environment (i.e., who else it connected
to the wifi). Which therefore means you also do not control who else might be
listening in on your wifi packets in those environments.

Presuming you have a good password on your home wifi, and are running the
better encryption standards, then at home you _do_ control who is connected
and what hardware is supplying the service, so you do not have others
listening in on your wifi packets (unless you've given those others your wifi
passwords).

------
greys
yes, I use vpn to protect my data from online snoopers. It provides the high
level of security. Plus it helps to bypass all restrictions. I checked info
about best vpn for mac here [https://topvpncn.com/mac-
vpn](https://topvpncn.com/mac-vpn) to find the reliable one.

------
jki275
There is no compelling reason for most people to use a VPN at home.

If you live in a repressive regime that doesn't allow you access to parts of
the internet, perhaps you would want to use one. If you're using hotel /
coffeeshop wifi, that would be another good use case.

~~~
royalghost
Do you know which are known VPN services available for personal use ?

~~~
jki275
StrongVPN, Mullvad, hmaproxy, etc... Even Tor provides sort of the same thing.

But it really depends on use case. Why do you need a VPN -- until you answer
that question, you can't really make an informed decision on which vpn you
need.

